

Show HN: Endvr.io – we're trying to make the recruitment process smarter - endvrio

https:&#x2F;&#x2F;endvr.io<p>This is our MVP and we&#x27;re looking for feedback plus interesting opportunities.<p>Our service connects recruiters to talented folks in smarter ways than blanket emails or insincere LinkedIn messages.<p>We let talent specify hidden requirements such as salary and only let them be contacted when a recruiter or employer has something genuinely relevant to them. Those hidden requirements are never disclosed, only used by our system to connect people together.<p>Recruiters&#x2F;employers have to be up-front about their opportunities and we expect them to apply a reasonable code of practice; otherwise face a ban for wasting people&#x27;s time.<p>We believe there&#x27;s a real problem and we can help give people a better experience. Help us figure out how by giving us your invaluable feedback!<p>support@endvr.io
======
ColinCera
Is endvr supposed to be short for Endeavor? I pronounced it as End Over, then
instantly converted it to Bend Over, which actually seems like an excellent
name for a job-hunting site...

From the employer/recruiter side, I'm curious how your service differs from
LinkedIn's own offerings for recruiters, and if you're worried about intruding
on LinkedIn's turf, given that they derive the bulk of their revenue from
recruiters.

~~~
endvrio
That made us laugh! Hopefully none of our users feel like that. In fact, it's
exactly the kind of experience we want to prevent.

We differ from LinkedIn's offering in some key areas: we use undisclosed
salary potential/expectations to help scope realistic opportunities to people,
and we manually moderate our content.

We'll also remove anything we don't consider a genuine opportunity (whilst
being fair and open).

Our mission is to bring the best people and best employers together, and we
think that takes an extra bit of special care.

------
enordec
I like where you're headed, a lot. I'll try it out, as I am in-market. I'm
also using Poachable, if you're not aware of them check it out. And hired.com

~~~
endvrio
It's interesting to see the landscape changing. We really hope that our core
values and own experiences make a difference to people.

Thanks for the kind words!

